# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  المواطنون الرومان

## هيثم الفقى

كان من الأمور الطبيعية أن يفد إلى  مصر عدد كبير من المواطنين الرومان بعد دخول البلاد في حوزة الإمبراطورية  الرومانية.  . وقد قدم  هؤلاء من أجل أغراض مختلفة منها تولي الوظائف في الإدارة المركزية أو  ممارسة النشاط الاقتصادي، أو الانخراط في سلك الخدمة العسكرية في جيش  الاحتلال الذي رابطت فرقه وكتائبه في أنحاء البلاد. ولما كان هذا العنصر  الوافد الجديد هو عنصر السادة الفاتحين، فقد كان طبيعيًا أن يتبوأ أفراده  مكان الصدارة في ذلك المجتمع الطبقي الذي أجملنا في الفصل السابق وصفه  والذي حولته السياسة الرومانية إلى مجتمع جامد التركيب اتخذت طبقاته شكلاً  هرميًا واضح المعالم جاء المواطنون الرومان في قمته.

 مصادر إمداد الجالية الرومانية في  مصر بالأفراد :

 وتقصد بتغيير الجالية الرومانية هنا أولئك الرومان الذين أقاموا بمصر  إقامة دائمة سواء أكانوا مواطنين رومانًا بالأصل أم بالتجنس أم بالاكتساب  ويعني هذا أننا نخرج من حسابنا الموظفين الرسميين الرومان على اختلاف  مستويات وظائفهم، فهؤلاء كانوا يؤدون سنوات خدمتهم بالبلاد ثم يغادرونها،  وتستثنى كذلك أولئك النفز من وجهاء الرومان الذين كانوا يقدمون إلى مصر  لأغراض السياحة أو العلاج ثم يرحلون، وكبار ملاك الأراضي الرومان من أفراد  عائلة الإمبراطور رجالاً ونساءً، أو عنقائه Liberti أو خلصانة وأصفيانه،  وهؤلاء وأولئك جميعًا امتلكوا في مصر مساحات كبيرة من أراضي "الوسية" Ousia  خاصة إبان القرن الأول من الحكم الروماني، لكنهم كانوا ملاكًا "متغيبين"  Absentees وربما لم تطأ أقدامهم أرض مصر قط. 

 هذه الجالية الرومانية ضمت أفرادًا  أتوا من مصادر شتى أولها من حيث الترتيب التاريخي أولئك الرومان الذين  كانوا مواطنين بحكم المولد أصلاً وقدموا إلى مصر في ركاب الاحتلال ليعملوا  في المجالين المالي والاقتصادي مستفيدين من الامتيازات العديدة والمركز  الرفيع الذي حظي به المواطنون الرومان. وقد تركز الجانب الأكبر من نشاطهم  أولاً في مدينة الإسكندرية حيث نجد عددًا كبيرًا من المشتغلين بالتجارة  والصيرفة في عهد أوغسطس يحملون أسماء تفصيح عن هويتهم الرومانية، كما نجد  بعض القرائن على وجود نشاط لهم في الأقاليم منذ ذلك العهد. ويطرد ذكر  الرومان Romaioi بعد ذلك في الوثائق الخاصة بإقرارات الإحصاء المنزلي Kat,  Oikian apographe بما يفيد إقامتهم بأنحاء مختلفة من البلاد، ولاشك أن  الكثير منهم كانوا من ملاك الأراضي. ويتضح من المقارنة أن ملكياتهم في  القرن الأول من الحكم الروماني كانت كبيرة نسبيًا إذا قيست بمساحات  ملكياتهم في القرن الثاني غير أنه ينبغي أن نلاحظ أن توافد هؤلاء الرومان  على مصر في أعقاب الاحتلال لم يكن يماثل بأي حال حجم توافد العنصر اليوناني  عليها بعد قيام الحكم البطلمي حيث اندفع اليونان عندئذ إلى البلاد زرافات  ووحدانا، وكان للبطالمة سياسة مرسومة لتطوينهم في البلاد. لكننا لا نعرف أن  أحدًا من الأباطرة الرومان انتهج في مصر سياسة إنشاء مستوطنات رومانية،  كما فعل بعضهم في ولايات أخرى. كذلك نستدل من حصيلة ما لدينا من الوثائق أن  تغلغل هؤلاء الرومان في حياة الأقاليم كان محدودًا.

 وأما المصدر الثاني لأفراد الجالية  الرومانية في مصر فكان من الذين تجنسوا بالجنسية الرومانية بمقتضى منحة من  أحد الأباطرة، وكان يأتي في مقدمة هؤلاء مواطنو مدينة الإسكندرية الذين  شغلوا في سلم الترتيب الطبقي المكانة التالية مباشرة بعد المواطنين  الرومان. وقد كان من الامتيازات المهمة التي خص بها الرومان هؤلاء  المواطنين الإسكندريين دون سائر سكان مصر حق الحصول على المواطنة الرومانية  مباشرة (دون أن يؤدوا الخدمة العسكرية في الجيش الروماني بضعًا وعشرين  عامًا). ونحن نعلم من إحدى المراسلات المشهورة بين الإمبراطور تراجان  والكاتب بليني الأصغر في حوالي عام 100م أنه كان يتعين على أي "مصري" يسعى  إلى الحصول على حق المواطنة الرومانية أن يحصل أولاً على حق المواطنة  الإسكندرية. وإزاء شعور الإسكندريين بعدم الارتياح لوجود طبقة أرفع وأكثر  تميزًا منهم من الناحية الرسمية بالبلاد، سعوا بكل وسيلة إلى اكتساب  الجنسية الرومانية مستفيدين بهذا الامتياز المذكور. وهكذا وجدنا أن عددًا  كبيرًا من المواطنين الرومان في مصر كانوا في الأصل إسكندريين.

 أما المصدر الأكبر للمواطنين  الرومان في مصر فكان في الواقع هو جيش الاحتلال الروماني الذي كان عدد  أفراده في عهد أوغسطس يجاوز اثنين وعشرين ألفًا، وإن خفض بعد ذلك غير مرة.  وقد كان هذا الجيش يتألف من فرق أساسية Legiones ا يجند فيها إلا المواطنون  الرومان وينخرطون في سلك الخدمة فيها خمسًا وعشرين سنة، وكنائب من القوات  المساعدة Auxilia، وكان الغالبية العظمى من أفرادها يجندون من غير الرومان  Pergrini من جميع ولايات الإمبراطورية ويؤدون الخدمة العسكرية ستًا وعشرين  سنة في صفوف المشاة أو الخيالة أو الأسطول، وعند تسريحهم بعد نهاية الخدمة  تسريحًا مشرفًا Honesta missio كانوا يكافئون بمنحهم حق المواطنة  الرومانية. وسواء أكان هؤلاء الجنود المسرحون Veterani مواطنين رومانًا في  الأصل أم اكتسبوا الجنسية الرومانية من خلال أداء الخدمة العسكرية، فإن  كثيرًا من هؤلاء وأولئك أثروا البقاء في مصر بعد تسريحهم من الجيش بعد أن  ألفوا الحياة في البلاد نحوًا من ربع قرن هي مدة خدمتهم العسكرية إذا اتفق  أن يكونوا قد قضوها كلها في مصر كما كان يحدث في غالب الأحوال، لاسيما  وأنهم في خلال هذه المدة ـ وهي تمثل سنى الشباب بالنسبة إليهم ـ كانوا  ينشئون مع الأهالي علاقات اقتصادية واجتماعية لم يكن من السهل التحلل من  ارتباطاتها. ومن ناحية أخرى وجدنا كثيرًا من اليونان المصريين من ذوي  الأوضاع الممتازة في عواصم الأقاليم Metropoleis يحصلون على حق المواطنة  الرومانية من خلال أدائهم الخدمة العسكرية ذلك أنه منذ عهد الإمبراطور  هادريان (117-138م) مالت سياسة الأباطرة إلى تعبئة جنود الحاميات الرومانية  في الولايات من أهلها بعد أن ظلت السياسة الرومانية على مدى فترة القرن  ونصف القرن السابقة تتجه إلى تعبئة هؤلاء الجنود من خارج الولاية. ولذلك  نلاحظ أن عددًا كبيرًا من الجنود المسرحيين الذين تذكرهم الوثائق المصرية  منذ متصف القرن الثاني الميلادي وتتحدث عنهم بصفتهم مواطنين رومانا كاملين،  كانوا في الأصل من مواطني عواصم الأقاليم المصرية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الأعمال التي زاولها المواطنون  الرومان:

  وإلى جانب هذا التنوع في المصادر التي أمدت "الجالية الرومانية" بأفرادها  المقيمين في مصر إقامة دائمة، تشير الوثائق إلى تنوع الأعمال وتباين وجوه  النشاط التي مارسها هؤلاء الأفراد. لكن المجال الغالب الذي تظهره هذه  الوثائق هو مجال امتلاك العقارات والأراضي الزراعية بشتى أنواعها على وجه  الخصوص. غير أنه في ملاحظتنا هذه، ينبغي أن نأخذ في الاعتبار طبيعة الوثائق  البردية من حيث هي مصدر للمعلومات. ذلك أن هذا النوع من الملكيات الثابتة  يشغل المكان الأول من حيث الكثرة العددية بين الوثائق المتعلقة بتصرفات  البيع والشراء وقوائم الضرائب وسائر العقود والوصايا. وعلى ذلك فإن من  الممكن أن يكون لأحد أصحاب هذه الملكيات نشاط اقتصادي إضافي في مجال صناعي  أو تجاري آخر، لكن هذا النشاط لا يتردد ذكره في الوثائق كذلك ينبغي ألا  ننسى طبيعة الاقتصاد المصري الذي كان إبان العصور القديمة برمتها اقتصادًا  زراعيًا، وأن جانبًا كبيرًا من الجنود المسرحيين وجهوًا استثماراتهم عندما  استقروا في البلاد إلى امتلاك الأراضي والعقارات في "ريف" مصر، ويبدو ذلك  واضحًا على وجه الخصوص في وثائق كرانيس. وعلينا أن نتذكر أيضًا ما سبق أن  نوهنا عنه عن افتقارنا إلى المصادر الوثائقية الخاصة بمدينة الإسكندرية حيث  كانت للرومان فيها بالتأكيد مجالات نشاط غير زراعية.

 وتقدم لنا بالبردية رقم 79 من برديات  جامعة بيل الأمريكية (P.Yale79) مثلاً واضحًا على توجه المواطنين الرومان  إلى امتلاك الأراضي الزراعية، سواء أكان هؤلاء المواطنون جنودًا في الخدمة  أم جنودًا مسرحيين أم مدنيين. وأظهرت الدراسة التحليلية لقوائم الضرائب في  قرية كرانيس Karanis بإقليم الفيوم (كوم أوشيم) تزايد عدد أسماء كبار ملاك  الأراضي الزراعية من المواطنين الرومان بحيث يمثلون نسبة عالية بصورة لافتة  للنظر.

  والواقع أن مقدرة الجندي المالية عند تسريحه كانت تتيح له فرصة امتلاك  الأرض والعقارات على نحو يسمح له بأن يبدأ حياته المدنية بعد التقاعد كرجل  أعمال له وزنه. ذلك أن الجندي كان يحصل في نهاية الخدمة على مكافأة قدرها  إثنا عشر ألفًا من الدراخمات لمن خدم في صفوف الفرق الأساسية وأقل من ذلك  شيدًا ما لمن خدم في القوات المساعدة. كذلك يبدو أن جزءًا من مرتب الجندي  كان يحتجز لحسابه طوال فترة خدمته على مدى ربع قرن فيما يشبه الودائع  الجبرية Deposita. وقد كان هذا المرتب منذ عهد الإمبراطور دوميتيان 1200  دراخمة بالنسبة إلى جندي الفرق الأساسية ووحدات الخيالة و 1000 دراخمة  بالنسبة إلى جندي القوات المساعدة. وفي خلال فترة الهدوء والاستقرار التي  لم يكن الجندي يقوم فيها بمهام قبالية والتي كثيرًا ما كانت تطول، وجد هذا  الجندي متسعًا من الوقت والمال لممارسة صفقات وأعمال تدور عليه إما ريحًا  سريعًا سهلاً، أو ريحًا وفيرًا في مشروعات طويلة المدى. وقد شملت هذه  الأعمال شراء العبيد وبيعهم، وإقراض الأموال لقاء فائدة شهرية قدرها واحد  في المائة، وهي فائدة مجزية، وإن كان الجنود لم يقنعوا بها فزادوها بالرغم  من منافاة ذلك للقانون.

 ونستطيع أن نذكر بضع حالات واردة في الوثائق تبين  قدرة الجنود المالية، ومنها حالة لجندي كان قادرًا على شراء نول لقاء ثلاثة  عشر ألفًا من الدراخمات دفعها فورًا، وآخر كان يمتلك قاربًا تهربًا حمولته  خمسمائة أردب (حوالي 12.5 طن) ويستأجر بحارًا لتشغيله لحسابه، وثالث يسجل  في وصيته قائمة بممتلكاته التي ضمت ـ إلى جانب متعلقاته الشخصية والعسكرية ـ  مالاً سائلاً قدره ثماني قطع ذهبية، و199.5 وزنه (تالنت) من الفضة، وهو ما  تربو قيمته على المليون دراخمة (لولا أننا يجب أن ننتبه هنا إلى أن التضخم  وتدهور قيمة العملة في وقت تحرير هذه الوصية كان قد وصل إلى معدل مرتفع  حقًا) وقد كان جزء من مال صاحب الوصية محفوظًا في خزانته، لكن الجانب  الأكبر منه كان يمثل قروضًا له في ذمة مدينين بلغ عددها خمسة عشرة قرضًا.

 كذلك فإنه في مثل هذه الظروف  من استقرار الأحوال وعدم انهماك الجنود في أعمال القتال مع توفر القدرة  المالية لديهم، كان من الطبيعي أن ينغمسوا في الحياة الاجتماعية في خارج  المعسكرات وينشدوا مع الأهالي علاقات كانت ثمرتها إنجاب أبناء وتكوين أسر.  وعلينا أن نتذكر هنا ما سبق أن ذكرناه أن سنوات الخدمة العسكرية الطويلة  كانت بالنسبة إلى هؤلاء الجنود هي سنوات الشباب والرجولة الناضجة. وكان مما  يخالف طبيعة الأشياء أن يظل الجندي الشاب إلى سن الأربعين أو يزيد عطلاً  من زينة الاقتران بالمرأة والإنجاب. ومن المعروف أن القانون الروماني كان  يحظر على الجنود الزواج في أثناء الخدمة العسكرية، حيث لم يكن حق الزواج  Conubium يمنح لهم إلا بعد تسريحهم. غير أنه يتضح من الوثائق أن هذه  القاعدة انتهكت، وعاشر الجنود في أثناء الخدمة نسوة من الأهالي معاشرة  الأزواج، وأنجبوا منهن أبناء كانوا أمام القانون أبناء غير شرعيين Spurii  باعتبار أنه لم يكن هناك عقد يقيم زواجًا شرعيًا Iustum Matrimonium وحتى  عهد الإمبراطور هادريان، كانت تصدر عن الأباطرة أوامر تؤكد حظر زواج الجند  أثناء الخدمة ولكن السلطات الرومانية تغاضت عن تلك الممارسات غير  القانونية، وعند تسريح الجندي آخر الأمر كان يعترف بزواجه الذي تم أثناء  خدمته، وعلى ذلك، فإن حصوله عندئذ على حق المواطنة كان يشمل زوجته وأبناءه.  غير أن كثيرًا من المشكلات كانت تنشأ في حالة وفاة الجندي الأب قبل تسريحه  حيث لا يكون للأبناء عندئذ حق الميراث. وقد وصلنا عدد من القضايا في صورة  التماسات رفعتها أمهات لهؤلاء الأبناء إلى السلطات طالبات إقرار حق أبنائهن  في الإرث وكان الحكم يصدر بعدم شرعية ذلك. وإزاء تزايد حالات انتهاك قاعدة  حظر زواج الجنود وتزايد مشكلات قضايا الميراث، لم يجد الإمبراطور هادريان  بدّا من إصدار قرار في عام 119 يقضي بمنح هؤلاء الأبناء الحق الشرعي أن  يرثوا آباءهم.

 ولعل من الواضح أنه لم يكن من اليسير على الجندي يعد تسريحه أن يتحلل من  هذه الروابط الاقتصادية والاجتماعية. وإنما كان من الطبيعي أن يتخذ الجنود  المسرحون مقامهم في مصر متمتعين بما يتيحه لهم حصولهم على حق المواطنة  الرومانية من مركز أدبي وامتيازات جمة، وإعفاءات كلية أو جزئية من الضرائب  ومن العمل الإلزامي أو الجبري كما أن عددًا من هؤلاء الجنود كانوا من أهل  البلاد أصلاً، لذلك غدًا عنصر الجنود المسرحين كما أسلفنا هو المصدر الأكبر  للمواطنين الرومان في مصر وكان أمرًا طبيعيًا أن نحد هذا العنصر أكثر منه  بالنسبة إلى العناصر الأخرى المكونة للجالية الرومانية بالبلاد.

 ولدينا أولاً من تلك البرديات  التي تلقي ضوءًا على ظروف استقرار الجندي المسرح عدد من الوثائق الخاصة  بعملية فحص المستندات Epikrisis التي كانت تجري تحت إشراف والي مصر نفسه أو  أحد كبار المسئولين العسكريين ممن كان ينيبهم ينيبه الوالي عنه في هذا  الصدد. وقد أصبح من الواضح لنا الآن أن عملية "فحص المستندات" كانت بكل  أنواعها ومستوياتها في مصر إجراء إداريًا الهدف منه إثبات وضعية اجتماعية  يترتب عليها التمتع بحقوق أو امتيازات بعينها. وقد كان هذا الفحص الذي  يتولى أمره والي مصر أو نائب عنه يتعلق أساسًا بشئون مواطنين رومان يرد  ذكرهم تعميمًا باسم الرومان Romaioi وجنود مسرحين Veteranoi وكانوا جمعيًا  مؤهلين بحكم وضعهم للحصول على حق المواطنة الرومانية بعد إقرار حقهم فيها،  هذا إلى جانب فئات أخرى من السكان هم في الأغلب تابعون لهؤلاء. ولدينا الآن  من وثائق هذا النوع من الفحص ثلاث عشرة وثيقة منشورة، منها سبع (وربما  ثمان) تتعلق بالجنود المسرحيين، حيث نرى المطلب المتكرر فيها هو طلب الجندي  السماح له ـ إما بمفرده أو مع أبنائه ـ بالإقامة بناحية ما من البلاد ومن  المعلوم أن المتقدم بهذا الطلب كان يتعين عليه المثول بنفسه أمام لجنة  الفحص حيث يقدم المستندات المطلوبة، ونقصد بها "الدبلوما" Diploma أو براءة  التسريح المشرف من الخدمة العسكرية Missi Honesta Missione وكانت على هيئة  لوح برونزي مزدوج مسجل فيه باللاتينية ما يفيد هنا التسريح المشرف للجندي  سواء أخدم في الفرق الأساسية أم في القوات المساعدة، مع ذكر الحقوق  والامتيازات المترتبة على هذا التسريح، ولما كان الاستهلال الوارد في صدر  كل وثيقة من وثائق هذا الفحص تفيد بأنها مستخرج Antigraphon من سجل فحص  المستندات الخاص بالوالي (فلان)، فإن المفترض أن الطالب كان يزود عند إقرار  حقه بوثيقة يستخدمها فيما بعد في شتى المعاملات ومنها يعيه للإقامة في  مكان محدد بالبلاد.

 وفي سياق تتبعنا لحياة الجندي المسرح وهو يبدأ حياته  الجديدة مواطنًا رومانيًا، نورد بعد ذلك وثيقة مهمة فيها شيء من الطرافة  أيضًا لأنها تتيح فرصة قراءة ما بين السطور على حد تعبير ناشرها الأول  لويس. وتقدم لنا هذه الوثيقة المؤرخة في عام 136م أنموذجًا واضحًا للطريق  الذي كان يملكها هذا الجندي وهو يخطط لحياته المستقبلة بعد التقاعد، وهي  تتضمن خطابًا من شخص يدعى فاليريوس بالينوس لا يزال يؤدي الخدمة العسكرية  ويتوقع ترسيحه بعد عام، إلى أخيه فالريوس أبوليناريوس المقيم بقرية كرانيس  بالفيوم، يوصيه بالعمل على تيسير مهمة حامل خطابه المذكور على النحول  التالي:

  أوصيك بحامل هذا الخطاب ترنتيانوس الجندي المسرح تسريحًا مشرفًا، واجعله  يتعرف على طرائق حياة سكان القرية حتى لا تلحقه إهانة وحيث أنه رجل موسر  ويرغب في الإقامة هناك، فقد بذلت له أن يستأجر منزلي لهذه السنة والسنة  التالية لقاء ستين دراخمة وأن يؤجر أرضي لقاء ستين أخرى ونحن نفهم من هذه  الوثيقة جملة أمور منها أن الجندي إيان العام أو العامين الأخيرين قبل  التسريح كأن يدبر أمر مستقبله حين يصبح في جعبته المال اللازم والمستندات  التي تثبت وضعه الجديد الممتاز، وأنه كان يتجه إلى مكان يوفر له الإقامة  الطيبة والاستثمار الطيب في آن معًا، وأن الأمر كان يقتضي منه أن يلتمس  البداية الصحيحة في مجتمع الأهالي حتى لا يلحقه ضرر أو مهانة وتبدو هذه  النقطة الأخيرة مفهومة لنا تمامًا بالنسبة إلى شعور التوجس من جانب هؤلاء  الأهالي إزاء هؤلاء الغرباء القادمين للاستيطان بينهم والذين كانت ذاكرتهم  تحتفظ بصور عنهم وهم جنود أثناء الخدمة عندما كانوا ينفذون سياسة الحكومة  في فرض المزيد من الأعباء سواء العينية أم النقدية، حيث كانوا بوصفهم أدوات  السلطة لا يعدمون وسيلة لتحصيل فوائد شخصية لهم منها في غمار الجو  الابتزازي العام، خاصة وأن من هذه الأعباء ما كان يتصل بإيواء الجند  المراطبين بالأقاليم وإمدادهم بالمئونة والغذاء. وهكذا كان ظهور هؤلاء  القادمين الجدد للاستيطان يقترن في وجدان الأهالي برموز سلطة حكومية غاشمة،  فلم يكن غريبًا ألا يستقبلوهم بالترحيب بل إنه حتى لو كان من القادمين  الجدد من هو على استعداد لأن يكون إنسانًا خيرًا بل محسنًا، فإن أهل القرية  كان يدركون بما يشبه العزيزة الجماعية أن الامتيازات التي يكفلها له  القانون تتضمن بالضرورة إعفاءات عليهم هم أن يتحملوها عنه.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وفضلاً عن ذلك فإنن نستطيع أن نتصور  ما يمكن أن يكون عليه سلوك بعض العناصر الوضيعة التي مارست في حماية السلطة  وسائل القهر بالعنف، واستمرأت حياة التطفل على حساب فئات مغلوبة على  أمرها، وقد انفتحت أمامها فرصة التميز الطبقي، فهي تريد عندئذ أن تضع بينها  وبين أصلها الوضيع أبعد ما يكون من المسافات الاجتماعية بل الحواجز  الشعورية بالتعالي المبالغ فيه على الأعالي. ولعله إحدى الوثائق تفصح عن رد  فعل بعض هؤلاء الأهالي إزاء صلف أو عجرفة واحد من هؤلاء وهي عبارة عن شكوى  مرفوعة من أحد الجنود المسرحيين ويدعى جابوس ويولينوس نيجر من أضرار  وإهانات بالغة لحقت به. والحق أن تفاصيل الموضوع لم تصل إلينا بضياع الجزء  الأعلى من هذه الوثيقة، وهو الجزء الذي يقترض أن الموضوع كان واردًا فيه،  لكن صاحب الشكوى في الجزء المتبقي من الوثيقة يقول: "......وعلى ذلك فحيث  أن الأذى الذي وقع على واضح، وحيث أننا روماني لحقته مثل هذه الإهانات على  يد مصري، فإنني أطلب...".

 وإلى جانب هذا الشعور غير الودي من جانب الأهالي إزاء  المستوطنين الجدد من هؤلاء المواطنين الرومان، فإن لدينا من الوثائق ما  يوحى بأن العلاقة بينهم وبين سلطات الحكم المحلي لم تخل من المتاعب، وأن  مبعث المشكلات كان في الأغلب هو ميل هذه السلطات إلى الانتقاض من امتيازات  الجنود المسرحين وتقليص حجم الإعفاءات الممنوحة لهم. ونستطيع أن ننظم هنا  في سياق واحد أربع وثائق ترجع اثنتان منها إلى حوالي عام 63م والثالثة إلى  عام 139 والرابعة إلى عام 172م. فأما الوثيقتان الأوليان فتتناولان على  الأرجح قضية واحدة من خلال مقابلة تمت بالإسكندرية على مدى أربعة أيام بين  والي مصر يوليوس كيكينا توسكوس ومجموعة من الجنود المسرحين الذين رفعوا  إليه شكاياتهم، ويفهم أن الوالي أجابهم بأنه سيكتب إلى مديري الأقاليم التي  ينزلون بها حتى لا يتعرض لهم أحد مضايقات، طالبًا منهم أن يعود كل منهم  إلى مباشرة شئونه دون إبطاء. وأما الوثيقة الثالثة فهي تلك التي أشير إليها  مرارًا في دراسات مختلفة من قبل، أنا للتدليل على تميز طبقة على الرومان  في مصر من حيث عدم خضوعهم لسلطات الحكم المحلي، وأنا أخر لبيان اندماج طبقة  مواطني الإسكندرية من حيث الوضع الاجتماعي مع طبقة المواطنين الرومان  بمرور الوقت.

 وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة تلك الشكوى المشهورة التي رفعها مدير إقليم فقط Coptos  إلى الوالي في عام 139م بأن الرومان والإسكندريين والجنود والمسرحين  العاملين في جباية الضرائب من خلال الخدمة الإلزامية المفروضة عليهم،  يرفضون الامتثال لأوامره ويعلنون أنهم غير خاضعين له.
 ويمكن أن ننتظر إلى هذه الوثيقة نفسها من  زاوية جديدة نستخلص منها أن ما كان يوجد فرص الاحتكاك بين الجنود المسرحين  الذين استقروا في مواطنهم الجديدة وبين السلطات المحلية هو الميل الطبيعي  لدى هذه السلطات للانتقاص من امتيازاتهم. ولعل الوثيقة الرابعة التي رأينا  أن نسلكها في السياق نفسه تؤكد لنا هذا الاتجاه وهي وثيقة ترجع إلى عام  172م وتتضمن شكوى من أحد  ملاك الأراضي من الجنود المسحريين المقيمين في  قرية كرانيس بالفيوم ويدعى جايوس يوليوس أبولينا ريوس يذكر فيها أن السلطات  لم ترع حقوقه بوصفه جنديًا مسرحًا في الإعفاء من الخدمة الإلزامية لمدة  خمسة أعوام بعد تسريحه من الجيش، فكلفته بأعمال من هذا النوع بعد عامين فقط  من تسريحه.

  ويقد يعن لنا لي ختام هذا الحديث عن المواطنين الرومان في مصر أن نتساءل عن  الدور الثقافي أو الحضاري الذي يمكن أن يكونوا قد قاموا به في مصر في  الفترة ما بين بداية الحكم الروماني وصدور قانون (دستور) كاراكالا في عام  212م. وهو المرسوم الذي جعل كل سكان مصر مواطنين رومانا (عدا طائفة بعينها  استثناها). إن ما ينبغي ملاحظته هو أن لامواطنين الرومان الأصليين لم  يتدفقوا على مصر تدفق العنصر اليوناني من قبل في أعقاب حملات الإسكندر  الأكبر في الشرق وقيام مملكة البطالمة، ولم يتغلغل هؤلاء الرومان في الريف  المصري مثلما فعل اليونان، ولذلك لم يشكلوا جالية أجنبية مؤثرة في الحياة  المصرية العامة وإنما ظلوا مجرد (طبقة) متميزة تميزًا اجتماعيًا  واقتصاديًا. وينبغي أن نتذكر أيضًا ما ذكرناه من أن من أكبر مصادر أفراد  الجالية الرومانية في مصر كان الذين حصلوا على حق المواطنة الرومانية من  مكان البلاد سواء من مواطني مدينة الإسكندرية (الذين كان وضعهم يؤهلهم لأن  يمنحوا هذا الحق)، أم من سائر اليونان والمتأغرقين وبعض العناصر الشرقية  بعد أدائهم الخدمة العسكرية في الجيش الروماني وفقًا للقواعد التي حددها  القانون. ولم يكن وضع، الجالية، الرومانية في مصر بهذه الصورة يتيح فرصة  لتأثير روماني ثقافي قوي في حياة المجتمع.

 ولنا أن نضيف هنا في استطراد عابر  يبين سببًا من أسباب ضعف هذا التأثير أن السلطات الرومانية لم تتدخل لفرض  اللغة اللاتينية لغة رسمية للإدارة وإنما أبقت على وضع اللغة اليونانية في  هذا الخصوص واقتصر استخدام اللاتينية على الجيش الروماني ومعاملات  المواطنين الرومان في إطار القانون المدني الروماني كما سبق أن أوضحنا في  موضع سابق.

منقول

----------

